# Itunes cesse de fonctionner des que je lance la MAJ 2.0



## gooniz (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Comme l'indique le titre, dès que je souhaite installer la maj 2.0 pour mon iPod touch afin de pouvoir bénéficer des applications de l'app store, j'ai le si joyeux message windows indiquant que itunes a cessé de fonctionner...
J'ai pourtant téléchargé et installer la derniere version d'itunes, et tout etait dans l'ordre avant ca. 
Si quelqu'un connait la solution a mon probleme merci infiniment !! et si il faut plus d'infos, demandez moi.

Merci


----------



## fandipod (13 Juillet 2008)

Quelle est le nom de ta version d'itunes car moi ça ma fait pareil pour mon ipod classic et quand j'ai mis ma version d'itunes à jour, depuis pas de problème!!!!


Voilà Bonne journée



Fandipod


----------



## Macuserman (13 Juillet 2008)

Tu as 2 solutions, non, plutôt 3...

-1: passe sous Mac...

-2: tu restes en 1.1.4...chose que je deconseille vu le résultat de ma 2.0Software. 

-3: tu vas dans "Panneau de config" ---> "Programmes et fonctionnalitées" ---> tu attends qu'il te fasse la liste. ---> iTunes ---> Modifier/desinstaller ---> réinstaller avec paramètres conseillés.

PS: fandipod; son iTunes est forcemment la 7.7; puisque c'est la seule à supporter l'AppStore..


----------



## fandipod (13 Juillet 2008)

OK désolé je ne le savais pas mais la prochaine fois je ne ferais pas la faute!!!!



fandipod


----------



## iota (13 Juillet 2008)

Salut.



gooniz a dit:


> j'ai le si joyeux message windows indiquant que itunes a cessé de fonctionner...


La procédure à suivre est ici.

@+
iota


----------



## gooniz (13 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses ! je vais tenter la solution de macuserman, car iota je t'avouerais que perdre toutes mes données me ferait carrément c****... Surtout que j'ai eu un pb d'ordi (oui je sais...prochaine fois je passe au mac ^^) et j'ai plus bcp de mes musiques dessus ! 
Je vous tiens au courant sur l'état des choses.
Merci encore


----------



## Macuserman (13 Juillet 2008)

A noter que comme tu es sous Vista, tu fera "Réparer", plutôt que "réinstaller avec paramètres recommandés".

Autrement, le reste est bon, normalement....
Tiens nous au jus !


----------



## Jerem1140 (14 Juillet 2008)

Il y a une solution beaucoup plus simple et qui marche très bien (pour moi)...tout simplement *changer la langue de iTunes* car j'ai remarque qu'en francais qund on clique sur "installer", le message qu'iTunes a cesse de fonctionner s'affiche mais dans les autres langues (anglais, italien, espagnol...) aucun probleme CA MARCHE!!!!

Pour changer la langue....dans *iTunes > Edition > Préférences > Langue...*


Tenez moi au courant


----------



## gooniz (20 Juillet 2008)

Salut ! 
Désolé d'avoir été aussi long a répondre j'avais laissé ca de coté =)
Tu avais raison, ca vient des langues, et c'est peut etre aussi du au fait que mon ipod vient des usa...j'aurais jamais pensé a ca ^^ donc merci !

Seul bémol, je n'ai meme pas lancé la maj pour l'instant, car elle va supprimer toutes les musiques que j'ai sur mon ipod !!!! c'est incroyablement con >_< 

j'ai donc a nouveau besoin d'aidre, quelqu'un connaitrait un logiciel comme copy trans, mais gratuit ou alors dont la version d'évaluation permet de copier plus de 50 chansons....(disons 3000 ...)

merci encore pour la maj ^^ et merci d'avance si vous avez qqch pour la sutie !


----------



## gooniz (20 Juillet 2008)

oyé oyé

Ne vous donnez plus la peine de chercher ! J'ai pu me débrouiller ! en téléchargeant TouchCopy, qui me permet de copier toutes mes musiques, moyennant un registration number durement acquis !

Je vais pouvoir tout transférer de l'ipod au pc, mettre a jour l'ipod ce qui va tout enlever...et puis tout remettre ! c'est parfait !

Si vous avez ce meme probleme et que vous voulez un bon plan pour cette procédure, je vous en parlerai par mail, car je doute que ce forum le cautionne...

en tous cas merci encore 
peace!


----------



## fandipod (21 Juillet 2008)

Oui moi aussi j'ai ce logiciel il est vraiment super bien et très simple d'utilisation !!!!! Et en plus j'ai une licence grtuite!!!


Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------

